# Recipe for a simple exotic flatbread that requires no oven



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2005)

I made this bread over the weekend and thought I should share it with my fellow food enthusiasts. Since I am Indian and we normally spice everything up there are a chockful of flavors in this flatbread.

2 cups of fine semolina (the kind you use to make pasta)
1 cup of wheat flour
1/2 cup of all purpose flour
2.5 tsp of salt

Place the flours and salt in a large bowl or you can use your stand mixture.  Now add the following to the dough

1 bunch of scallions extra finely chopped
1 tsp of freshly minced garlic
1/2 cup of chopped frozen spinach (drain the water squeezing it out using your hand)
Handful of fresh cilantro finely chopped
1 tsp of ajwain seeds (available in Indian stores, it's optional but adds a great unique flavor)
1 tsp of freshly ground cumin powder
1/2 green chili or jalapeno minced
1/4 tsp of cayanne pepper
1/2 cup of plain yogurt
1/4 tsp of sugar

Add all the ingredients to the flour and knead adding a little water if needed until it forms a smooth dough.  Cover and let it rest for an hour.  

Now make small balls out of the dough (size should be about a small golf ball).  Roll the balls one by one to the size of a small disc (1/4 inch thick).  Dry roast each disc in a nonstick pan.  Turn it once one side is roasted and roast the other side.  Finish it with a dab of butter or if you want to keep it healthy brush with a little canola and pan fry both sides of the disc a bit. 

Repeat this process until all dough balls are rolled and all discs are roasted and pan fried. 

Serve with a sweet chutney (any kind will do).  I normally serve mine with a dried fruit chutney or a mango chutney.  

It would also make a great appetizer if you cut each disc into wedges.


----------



## pancake (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you Yakuta   

It looks so spicey & yummy! I've never heard of ajwain seeds so I think I'll skip that for now until I can find it. Does it turn out crispy or a soft kind of bread? 
Thanks!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Pancake yes they are optional.  I am into limited gardening but they look and smell a lot like seeds that are used to grow thyme.  

I recommend pan frying the bread after dry roasting it to make it crunchy.  If you prefer a softer version skip the pan frying.  Just dry roast, smear with some butter and it's ready to go.  

Another variation (although not too healthy).  Is to fry the discs in oil until it's nice and light brown and crisp.  If you fry them you can store them in an airtight container at room temperature for several week (if they last that long in your house).  It goes well with afternoon tea or coffee on the weekends.


----------



## pancake (Jan 11, 2005)

Yummy! Noway I'm sure it'll last one meal for us    I love the idea of frying them (that way I can use them for dips too).. I'll experiment, half of them fried for dips and the other half with some chutney & cut up into wedges   
Thanks for sharing Yakuta!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2005)

ok - I'm not sure what you mean by "dry roasting" - can you explain please?  Do you mean on top of the stove?


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Kitchenelf yes sorry about the terminology.  It is basically on the stove on a preheated nonstick pan.  The bread will be roasted without any oil or fat medium initially and hence I referred it to dry roasting.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2005)

Got it - I thought that was probably it - like dry roasting nuts and such - but really wanted to be sure - thanks!!!!  And because everyone else is smart here no one asked first


----------

